# what does 6 channel audio mean



## carlo_scute (May 13, 2005)

good day experts! 

i have a simple question:what does 6 channel audio mean?

i have an ecs board K8T800-A (1.0) with that kind of on board audio capabilities,and i'm planning in buying a creative inspire 6.1 speaker system.

would that work,or would i need to purchase another pci
audio card from the same company.

thanks for your help!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

It'll work, but if you want superb audio quality I'd go away from the onboard ac97 audio junk, just get a really nice soundblaster because they make surround sound awesome.

I'm assuming if you are willing to get a 6.1 speaker system for your PC you have the funds to buy a soundcard.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

carlo scute,

As stated in the above post - A dedicated soundcard will make a difference, especially if you play the latest games. It will ease the load on the processor to a certain degree.

Try http://www.tomshardware.com


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Six channels would be a 5.1 surround system. You need seven channels for a 6.1 system. The .1 is a channel by itself. It's the LFE (low frequency effect), or bass channel, that uses the subwoofer.
If you're planning on watching movies, in surround, on your computer, you'll also need a software dvd player that supports surround. They are not free. I use WinDVD, and I like it a lot!
Good luck! Keep us posted?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You can get free software DVD players that will support surround, why pay?

Yes I recommend getting a nice soundblaster if you are going to go through the trouble of putting surround on ur pc, takin that fact on the idea you have the $$ for it.


----------

